
Show HN: Hypnosis app to increase productivity - chrisnaoumidis
https://itunes.apple.com/app/mindset-simple-hypnosis/id1334431656
======
badgamer
Found this app on product hunt, have enjoyed using it so far. Sort of like
headpsace but for hypnosis i feel?

